# WANTED: a ROM (or hack) that will make GPS immune to Airplane Mode Toggle



## SoonerLater (Aug 31, 2011)

My Droid Razr MAXX running stock Verizon OTA 4.0.4 (.211) ICS has a very irritating thing thanks to Motorola. When you go into Airplane Mode, it turns off your GPS receiver. That's not the behavior on other phones (e.g. Samsungs don't do this). *This is stupid*, because *GPS receivers do not emit radio waves*. They only receive them, so there is no reason why a pilot would need or want you to turn off your GPS receiver just because you're in his airplane. The GPS receiver cannot emit radio waves that would interfere with an airplane's navigation equipment. Samsung understands this. Motorola doesn't.

There's an app on the market called _GPS Airtime_ that is supposed to overcome this problem, but it does not do so reliably. I would switch to a custom ROM if there were one that would let you separately toggle your Airplane Mode and your GPS mode. I don't want Airplane mode to turn my GPS receiver on or off and I don't want my GPS receiver to turn Airplane Mode on or off. I want them completely separate from each other.

*Is there a way to hack some settings file in a rooted ICS install* (even if stock ROM) so control this?

If you're wondering why, I like to hike in wilderness areas. I use an offline GPS mapping app called ViewRanger. I download in advance all of the maps that I'll need. Once I'm on the hike, I like to put my phone in Airplane mode to save battery, but I need my GPS running the entire time.


----------



## fakiesk8r333 (Aug 7, 2011)

Humm...interesting that moto would do this. Have you tried any other Roms? If the Gingerbread build for the RAZR didn't do it it may be possible that other Roms don't do it also.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Chief_Airborne (Jan 2, 2012)

Interesting. When I put my into Airplane Mode, I am then able to switch on the GPS manually. Is this what you're talking about?

Chief


----------



## ESTK921 (May 12, 2012)

On my razr you can put airplane mode on and then apply GPS. May be a hassle but I think thats the only workaround. Or just turn off data alone.


----------

